# IPCPR 2010 a few pics



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a few pics i snagged from IPCPR this year.

*Full Album Updated:*
http://s820.photobucket.com/albums/zz130/thebayratt/IPCPR%202010%20FULL%20Album/

2010 IPCPR in NOLA pictures by thebayratt - Photobucket

Welcome to Facebook

*One of my favorites:*


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

OK, I have to say that I'm crazy envious of those La Flor samplers. Not only do you have every awesome blend in chisel form, but are those Coronado and Air Bender maduros??

You don't have a security system on that cooler of yours do you Shawn?


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome pics bayratt! :rockon:

I have been waiting to see what the coolerdor looked like afterwards and was not let down.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great pictures. Looks like you had an awesome time.


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweet pics dude!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are a few more pix from the show. <<< LINKY


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> OK, I have to say that I'm crazy envious of those La Flor samplers. Not only do you have every awesome blend in chisel form, but are those Coronado and Air Bender maduros??
> 
> You don't have a security system on that cooler of yours do you Shawn?


The Air Bender Maduro is a prototype only stick. It was given to a few of Lito's friends as gifts and that is one they had extra to show off as a tease!! Michelle from LFD said there is no expected production date or if it will ever be made. I said, so whats the shelf date!?!?!??? She said it could be 4months or 4 years.... They wouldn't even let me sniff the darn thing.... :mmph:

The Coronado Maduro is commming out I do believe. Not sure when though.

*I think I have some more pics to upload and I'll let ya'll know when I do.*


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome pics, Shawn. I wish something like that would go on here. The football cigars look great! I'm usually not into too many infused cigars, but I must try one of those grand marnier's. It's one of my favorite drinks.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

8ball917 said:


> Awesome pics, Shawn. I wish something like that would go on here. The football cigars look great! I'm usually not into too many infused cigars, but I must try one of those grand marnier's. It's one of my favorite drinks.


You should try the new Pistastio Gran Marnier they got out!!! Its awesome! I had a few, well........ alot of samples of it! The eyecandy handing them out weren't too shabby either!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

New Album with all the files added

IPCPR 2010 FULL Album pictures by thebayratt - Photobucket

Enjoy~


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome pics. thanks for shaing. looks like i have alot of new stuff i want to try


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these Shawn looks like a lot of new stuff to look forward to.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Had a great time meeting Andy, Shawn maybe we can meet up next year, was a hectic couple of days.

Since everyone else is doing it. (Pictures, can be found here, although scattered.)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeh, I have a pass for 2011 but, here is the kicker.. im going to have a 5month old baby then.... the missus wouldn't be to thrilled if I left her for a week+ to go to Vegas.... maybe 2012 though.


----------



## Danielle Hawthorne (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice shot of the Davidoff Culebra, thanks!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I just looked at all the pictures and I am truly jealous! It seriously looks like Christmas in there and now have to find a way to make it to the 2011 show.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Do they give out cigars at these conventions, or do you have to buy em all? Newbie questions, I know...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Danielle Hawthorne said:


> Nice shot of the Davidoff Culebra, thanks!


Thanks Danielle.



KickinItInSD said:


> Do they give out cigars at these conventions, or do you have to buy em all? Newbie questions, I know...


There are strict rules about asking for samples, but yes, samples are given out since the show isn't open to the public.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

How to you...acquire these tickets? Also, are all the cigars in these pics samples, or bought?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

KickinItInSD said:


> How to you...acquire these tickets? Also, are all the cigars in these pics samples, or bought?


I got in via press pass. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Had a great time meeting Andy, Shawn maybe we can meet up next year, was a hectic couple of days.
> 
> Since everyone else is doing it. (Pictures, can be found here, although scattered.)


It was great to meet you too!! I wanted to get a chance to talk to you when you came to the Mederos booth but we got slammed at that point but I did notice you all stopped by.

It would've been awesome to spend more time at Dos Jefes but Carlos Mederos was with us and he was wanting to check out another party. We should definitely all try to meet up next year!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> It was great to meet you too!! I wanted to get a chance to talk to you when you came to the Mederos booth but we got slammed at that point but I did notice you all stopped by.
> 
> It would've been awesome to spend more time at Dos Jefes but Carlos Mederos was with us and he was wanting to check out another party. We should definitely all try to meet up next year!


Yeah... those barberpoles look tasty. Vegas will be even crazier with how spread out things are going to be.

TBOTLCH was fun, although people were showing up way too early.

Did you get to hear Ernesto's Rocky impressions?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

KickinItInSD said:


> How to you...acquire these tickets? Also, are all the cigars in these pics samples, or bought?


All the sticks in my pics are samples.... One thing we didn't do was ASK for them. They usually asked us "what would you like to try?" Our response " Whatever you have new out or something _you_ think we should try"


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Good answer, so I take it this isnt open to the public as far as buying tickets goes?


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Was that a Tempus Maduro?!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome Shawn, I feel like even if I got a ticket there, I would be overwhelmed..haha.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

obleedo said:


> Good answer, so I take it this isnt open to the public as far as buying tickets goes?


Open to IPCPR Members and tabacco related press. IPCPR costs for a membership and you get a certain number of passes each year.



dartstothesea said:


> Was that a Tempus Maduro?!


I do believe it was.
The AB booth for some reason, weren't too friendly... the girl who was presenting the HumiBeads DrRH stuff was real nice....


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The IPCPR is a buying show and is for the retailers, hosted by the retailers association. 

Public events where you can schmooze with the industry include:
-Texas Cigar Fest
-Big Smoke
-CIGARFest
-Pro Cigar (By far the best one, although pricey)
-Cigar Expo

The IPCPR has begun to limit retailer passes in recent years because many retailers were giving them away to customers.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Here a few my buddy who was with us took. I am the photographer on some of them with his camera.

Ipcpr 2010 - a set on Flickr


----------

